# NUST Applied Bio-Science Merit List



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Did someone get in on the SAT national seat?


----------



## Maaz94 (Feb 19, 2013)

Merit pos 129 in NET
Not selected in 1st list.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

They'll put up the second merit list around the 1 nov most probz


----------

